# family friendly brunch



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

hi, does anyone have any advice on a family friendly brunch please? we will be booking for the 26th august

thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Define "family friendly" ?

My experience is that if anyone is to be avoided at brunches, its families who don't control their children, who either throw up next to the dessert counter or trip and fall while carrying their food


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Define "family friendly"


Can't wait for Pam to get confused with this expression once again...


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

laureen1981 said:


> hi, does anyone have any advice on a family friendly brunch please? we will be booking for the 26th august
> 
> thanks


I just did the one at the Fairmont on the Palm. They had a separate room for families with young kids and it also looked like they had kid activities.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The one at Jumeriah Beach Hotel is decent too, not full of boozed up numbskulls/estate agents.



Byja said:


> Can't wait for Pam to get confused with this expression once again...


 I don't think the OP is a "Family Man". LOL, takes me back.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> The one at Jumeriah Beach Hotel is decent too, not full of boozed up numbskulls/estate agents.



My experience (never again) was that the JBH was exactly that - full of chavs shouting 'leave him alone Kev, he aint worth it' 

The Jumeirah Zabeel Saray Imperium room also has a separate kids area, right next to the cliff, the lion enclosure and the fast moving stream with lots of sharp rocks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> My experience (never again) was that the JBH was exactly that - full of chavs shouting 'leave him alone Kev, he aint worth it'
> 
> The Jumeirah Zabeel Saray Imperium room also has a separate kids area, right next to the cliff, the lion enclosure and the fast moving stream with lots of sharp rocks


Really? The one that has the band, you get to it over the bridge? Not a big room at all?

Maybe there's more than one there?


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

There's Beachcombers and Latitude at the hotel.

Never been to either, was thinking about it with the wife, but if one is full of fighting chavs and the other isn't, maybe I should pick wisely.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Beachcombers is the one that isn't. It's quite small too.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Good to know, cheers.


And I'd also echo TWG's post, OP: define 'family friendly'. Do you mean child friendly?

As a family with no children in it, when our parents or siblings and spouses come out to visit we like to work a brunch into their stay, somewhere there aren't a million screaming kids with balloons throwing up on the floor ... or fighting chavs throwing up on the floor either. Either way, people young and old gipping up at a brunch is not good.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Really? The one that has the band, you get to it over the bridge? Not a big room at all?
> 
> Maybe there's more than one there?


The Imperium room - turn left when you come in the front door, and walk down the large walkway and its on your right past the jazz room ?

No bridges involved.


----------



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Define "family friendly" ?
> 
> My experience is that if anyone is to be avoided at brunches, its families who don't control their children, who either throw up next to the dessert counter or trip and fall while carrying their food


Well then its a good job I have very respectful well behaved children then isn't it! you cant assume everyone's children are total brats because that simply is not the case!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

laureen1981 said:


> you cant assume everyone's children are total brats because that simply is not the case!


You havent been in Dubai very long have you ? 

You should work on that basis as its safer that way and you are less likely to be upset. 

As a Brit I can safely say that its our country that generates more brats per head than any other nationality at brunches ...... and the Brats are not always children.

I will now only go to brunch where families aren't


----------



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> You havent been in Dubai very long have you ?
> 
> You should work on that basis as its safer that way and you are less likely to be upset.
> 
> ...


I am not currently living in Dubai. My husband is and working. we will be moving to be with him once our daughter finishes her GCSE's next year. Apologies for the snotty reply, I pride my self on how socially acceptable my children are and took your comment the wrong way. 

We are looking at Nomad Brunch at the Jumeriah Creekside hotel


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

laureen1981 said:


> I am not currently living in Dubai. My husband is and working. we will be moving to be with him once our daughter finishes her GCSE's next year. Apologies for the snotty reply, I pride my self on how socially acceptable my children are and took your comment the wrong way.
> 
> We are looking at Nomad Brunch at the Jumeriah Creekside hotel


Google Ex-Pat Brat. Kids and adults, there's a lot of them here, even the ones that are beautifully behaved can get "bratised" by their peers at schools....

Been there, seen it, got the T shirt.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

laureen1981 said:


> Apologies for the snotty reply, I pride my self on how socially acceptable my children are and took your comment the wrong way


Don't worry about that - I didn't take it as such, and my tongue was firmly in my cheek when I posted my comments.

Good luck with the move !


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Proud ex-pat brat. FBT World Tour, 1981 - present. lane:


----------



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

It is a huge move for us but this trip out is our chance to let our 16 year old see Dubai for the 1st time as well as the 2 younger boys (almost 10 and almost 6) it's our daughter we are having to try and convince it's a good move. We have had alot of conversations about the experiences me and her dad have had but at almost 17 by the time we Move to the UAE we can't hold a gun to her head and force her to come and live a misrable life!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's FUD, Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. Suggest she comes for 3-6 months, until the new Year, then makes a choice?

That said the first 6 months are the most difficult.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

If it was my decision I'd wait until she finishes school and moves away for uni/ work and then make the move. Uprooting her in the middle of A-levels is brave. As an adult it's easy to up sticks and move round the world, as a 16 year old, your entire world is your bunch of mates you grew up with, jumpers for goalposts and cigarettes and cider in the graveyard.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

laureen1981 said:


> we can't hold a gun to her head


Oh yes you can 




laureen1981 said:


> and force her to come and live a miserable life!


It wont be - all you can do is assure her. 

All she will need to think about is the entire new wardrobe she is going to need, the sun, sand and new friends and of course, the regular visits by her UK friends who will by dying to come and stay.

It will be q wrench but when she has seen what its like here I am sure she will fit in, although as others have said, she may be best sticking with her education in the UK rather than here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave-o said:


> jumpers for goalposts and cigarettes and cider in the graveyard.


Showing your age there bonny lad.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Showing your age there bonny lad.


Flaggons of scrumpy, Thunderbird and MD 20/20 ... along with the many other forms of ingestable materials that teenagers experiment with.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave-o said:


> Flaggons of scrumpy, Thunderbird and MD 20/20 ... along with the many other forms of ingestable materials that teenagers experiment with.


And now it's cheap AED15 vodka from the milkman behind JC....

Allegedly.


----------



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> laureen1981 said:
> 
> 
> > we can't hold a gun to her head
> ...


This will be the children's first time visiting the country. My husband only got the job and moved there in April. She has asked to have a trip out for her birthday present in the February half term just me, her and my husband. I'm hoping we can convince her to come but she will be almost 17 when we hopefully move out. This is all depending on visas and how quickly my husbands company can arrange things. We know our lives will be amazing once we move but she is at an awkward age and is clearly frightened/apprehensive. If I force it and make her come there would be a lot of resentment towards me and my husband. I need to let her live her life and make these choices for herself


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So when she gets here wow her with the lifestyle....

And make her an ExPatBrat in doing so....

One life, live it. (As a bloke in a beaten up 70s Land Rover once told me - and he was a Marquis).


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> So when she gets here wow her with the lifestyle...


The holiday veneer is very thin once you move here.

February is a fantastic time of year but don't forget for 6 months of the year it'll be too hot to do anything outside and she'll be cooped up watching Netflix. Maybe as a 17 year old girl she'll like wandering round malls.

At 17-18 she'll be forging her own path in life with work/ uni and making her own choices. Is she planning on uni or going straight to work? University education is far better at home. If she's planning on working here with no experience, forget it, she might as well sponge off the bank of M&D.


----------



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dave-o said:


> The Rascal said:
> 
> 
> > So when she gets here wow her with the lifestyle...
> ...


It's has been made her choice because of her age. Hopefully our trips out will woo her


----------



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dave-o said:


> If it was my decision I'd wait until she finishes school and moves away for uni/ work and then make the move. Uprooting her in the middle of A-levels is brave. As an adult it's easy to up sticks and move round the world, as a 16 year old, your entire world is your bunch of mates you grew up with, jumpers for goalposts and cigarettes and cider in the graveyard.


She is happy to stay with my aunt/her great aunt. They have a very good bond and spend a lot of time together. We have had many conversations and she has said the trips out will be her chance to see what it is like and make her choice. She is very mature for her age and I am confident allowing her to decide herself is the best way to do this. She will leave school after her GCSEs next May/June and if she chooses to stay we are always only a 7 hour fight away for her to visit.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Flow kitchen @Fairmont Palm is a very nice family oriented brunch. The food quality is top notch and they have Voss water.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> The holiday veneer is very thin once you move here.
> 
> February is a fantastic time of year but don't forget for 6 months of the year it'll be too hot to do anything outside and she'll be cooped up watching Netflix. Maybe as a 17 year old girl she'll like wandering round malls.


3 months at most, and even then it's about just avoiding peak hours were appropriate, or being in the shade.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

3 months? You're from Scotland! How do you cope?

Haven't been running outside since May and not expecting to until October! No point buying a mountain bike out here because it would be sat gathering dust all summer. In the UK when it's wet and cold you wrap up warm but in the summer here, outdoors activities start to get dangerous when it comes to heatstroke and dehydration. Getting a pretty sick of the treadmill and exercise bike but what else is there to do when it's over 40C.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> 3 months? You're from Scotland! How do you cope?
> 
> Haven't been running outside since May and not expecting to until October! No point buying a mountain bike out here because it would be sat gathering dust all summer. In the UK when it's wet and cold you wrap up warm but in the summer here, outdoors activities start to get dangerous when it comes to heatstroke and dehydration. Getting a pretty sick of the treadmill and exercise bike but what else is there to do when it's over 40C.


For the most part I've lived here since the early 90s. 

I have to admit during July/August I greatly curtail what I'm doing, especially between 10am-3pm, but I still go out and do things. 

I went out diving in early July and was out from about 9am to 2pm, had to make sure I stayed in the shade. Dunking my cap in cold water every few minutes helped :heh:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been cycling almost all summer.

Go out early at 6-7 AM Friday/Saturday mornings. It's peaceful enough. I don't cycle for as far/long as I would in the winter months but there's only been 2-3 Fridays out of the whole summer when I felt it was too hot or humid. 

Last Friday was positively splendid. 

You might also want to check out the beaches during the summer. My cycle takes me along the beaches and almost every Friday mornings there's plenty of people running, swimming, partaking in various outdoor activities.

And of course I still go to the pool frequently to swim laps. The pool is outdoors. It's been perfectly fine. I was at my pool last evening and it wasn't hot. At all. Very pleasant breeze. And walking around today in the shade has been completely without any thought of heat. 

This summer has been the easiest summer for me, by far, because it's almost entirely a dry heat this year with far fewer humid days compared to past summers. I'll agree that up till a few years ago there was a solid month, maybe six weeks, that were a tad bit hot and uncomfortable, but this year it's no more than a few weeks, at most. 

Don't fear the summer. Embrace it. Go out in the morning and early evenings. Let yourself acclimatise. Learn to enjoy the heat. Drink lots of iced drinks (a habit I learned from my years in the US and Washington DC is pretty damn hot in the summer too). It makes a huge difference in your mindset and ability to cope with the summer months here. 





Dave-o said:


> 3 months? You're from Scotland! How do you cope?
> 
> Haven't been running outside since May and not expecting to until October! No point buying a mountain bike out here because it would be sat gathering dust all summer. In the UK when it's wet and cold you wrap up warm but in the summer here, outdoors activities start to get dangerous when it comes to heatstroke and dehydration. Getting a pretty sick of the treadmill and exercise bike but what else is there to do when it's over 40C.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Haha, wife and I did try a day at the beach at one of the hotels at the start of the summer. The sea was too warm to cool down in and full of clear plastic litter than clung to you in the sea, the sand was roasting hot ... we lasted an hour.

I can forget cycling in this heat, a camelbak won't get me far before I'll be looking for a refill.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> I can forget cycling in this heat,


Try Yas Marina track with three water stops every 3.5 mile loop, or you could just go after dark and stop being a wimp ?

Its only 35-38 degrees after 8pm :blabla:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its only 35-38 degrees after 8pm


You know you've been in the Middle east too lomg when you say it's _*only *_35-38c... LOL


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Try Yas Marina track with three water stops every 3.5 mile loop, or you could just go after dark and stop being a wimp ?
> 
> Its only 35-38 degrees after 8pm :blabla:


Road biking does look fun, off road, on a mountain bike 

To a mountain biker, Yas Marina track looks as much fun as an exercise bike. Where are the jumps, maaaaan!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> This summer has been the easiest summer for me, by far, because it's almost entirely a dry heat this year with far fewer humid days compared to past summers. I'll agree that up till a few years ago there was a solid month, maybe six weeks, that were a tad bit hot and uncomfortable, but this year it's no more than a few weeks, at most.
> 
> Don't fear the summer. Embrace it. Go out in the morning and early evenings. Let yourself acclimatise. Learn to enjoy the heat. Drink lots of iced drinks (a habit I learned from my years in the US and Washington DC is pretty damn hot in the summer too). It makes a huge difference in your mindset and ability to cope with the summer months here.


Noticed that myself, but wasn't sure if my mind was playing tricks on me. There's been a few awful humid days, but by and large it's been bearable as long as you're out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You know you've been in the Middle east too lomg when you say it's _*only *_35-38c... LOL


Anything below 20c with a slight breeze is practically Baltic.


----------



## laureen1981 (Jun 30, 2016)

I've been bragging to my friends back in the uk about the temperatures here. Although I'm sweating like a mad man I am loving the temperatures. We're into our 2nd week of our stay and I am loving it. My youngest 2 think it's great that the sun is always shining and its pool weather all day long. I am sure we will all be very happy here once we join my husband next year


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

laureen1981 said:


> I've been bragging to my friends back in the uk about the temperatures here. Although I'm sweating like a mad man I am loving the temperatures. We're into our 2nd week of our stay and I am loving it. My youngest 2 think it's great that the sun is always shining and its pool weather all day long. I am sure we will all be very happy here once we join my husband next year


It's been a pretty mild summer by our standards and we are at the end to it. 

You may not agree next May, June and July if normal programming is restored


----------

